# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  bảo trì máy lạnh tận nhà hcm

## ngoctien1989zz

ĐIỆN LẠNH 247 SÀI GÒN
Tự hào là nhà cung cấp dịch vụ điện lạnh uy tín và trung thực, chúng tôi tin rằng bất cứ lựa chọn nào về chúng tôi cũng đều là lựa chọn đúng đắn cho khách hàng, trong bối cảnh dịch vụ ngày càng nở rộ, mức độ uy tín và trung thực dường như không còn là phương châm của các nhà cung cấp dịch vụ, hiểu được điều đó, chúng tôi luôn cố gắng để có được niềm tin từ khách hàng bằng những hành động thiết thực và cụ thể, trong mọi vấn đề của quý khách cần giải quyết, quy tắc hoạt động của chúng tôi luôn luôn là:
-cung cấp mọi thông tin kỹ thuật về sự cố để khách hàng nắm bắt được tình trạng hư hỏng
-tư vấn phương hướng khắc phục tối ưu với chi phí thấp nhất
– báo giá rõ ràng và chính xác trước khi làm việc
-giải quyết triệt để mọi sự cố cũng như mọi thắc mắc của khách hàng
-chế độ bảo hành uy tín và thời gian bảo hành linh động
với lĩnh vực hoạt động riêng biệt và chuyên sâu, chúng tôi tin rằng sẽ là nhà cung cấp dịch vụ sữa chữa điện lạnh thân thiết và gắn bó lâu dài đến khách hàng bằng sự tâm tâm và nhiệt tình
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi, và vấn đề của quý khách hãy để chúng tôi giải quyết
 Điện Lạnh 247 Sài Gòn trân trọng cám ơn quý khách
hotline: 0902 245 247
website: dienlanh247saigon.com
fanpage: Sửa Chữa Điện Lạnh Hồ Chí Minh
add: 296 Nguyễn Văn Linh, P.Bình Thuận, Q.7, TP HCM

----------

